# How many hours (on average) does it take to knit something?



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I'm a very slow and inexperienced knitter, and it takes me forever to make sweaters and afghans. Does anyone know how many hours it takes a good steady knitter to produce these things?


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm no speed demon either. Although I'm sure the eperts have a formula, I just pay attention to the time it takes to knit one row, then multiply.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

A great deal of it depends on the pattern, color changes, etc. I can do a plain sock in an evening of knitting - probably, guessing, 6 hrs. I just finished a plain shell with a tied band around bottom. It was done in a week - probably 25 hours. A little preemie hat only takes and hour or two. When weaving, I plug in a small clock when working and unplug if interrupted or when done for the day. I never thought of timing knitting since I don't keep a work sheet on knitting. 

It is done when it's done. This isn't a race. Just enjoy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

It's not a race, I know--good thing too because I'd be one of the stragglers in the back!
No, what triggered my question was something I read...a woman who described her sister [both spent much of WWII in a concentration camp] as a "lightning fast knitter" who could "finish her quota of socks by noon"!


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

Knitting takes forever. I am a very fast knitter, as it happens, and it still takes forever. So, you must understand that one knits for fun, not for speed. You can always find someone who knits faster than you, or more beautifully, or more intricately, whatever. It doesn't matter. Meanwhile, you can buy sweaters and socks at Sears, Macy's, K-Mart, WalMart, etc., and they are much cheaper and less time consuming than making one's own knitted articles. So we knit for the challenge, the pleasure in seeing a beautiful finished object, the satisfaction in figuring out a pattern, etc. It certainly doesn't make sense financially. Knitting is a hobby ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hi, just finished reading your posts. Knitting is like painting, needlepoint, and crosstitch it is done for its pure joy and pleasure it gives the maker. And if the receiver is also given pleasure, then the knitting is twice as good. I also feel the same way about sewing. Bitsey


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

@Jinx:

AIEE! You can knit a sock in 6 hours??? I'd call that a fast knitter!!


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

check out "you tube" to see different techniques some use "continental" or "pick" as opposed to "English" or "wrap" and find it quicker Personally when using 2 needle approach I use the longer needle and anchor it by my side which gives stability and speed When using circular or dpn's I use "english" method - practise speeds things up but like many you will probably find knitting different stitch combinations creates such an interest that time doesnt matter!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It depends on what I am making. A baby sweater obviously takes less time than a larger item. Each item is a journey, enjoy it!


----------



## knitonecatsthree (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree with Grammatimestwo. Enjoy the process then the finished product! Of course if you're pressed for time pick something small or one that uses big needles!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am a slow knitter. I just knit for the pleasure of knitting. If I am doing gifts for Christmas, I start in Jan to get them done in time. I hate to be rushed. I want to savor the fun of knitting.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I time hour long it take to do 4" of rows at a leisurely pace then do the math. I knit for the joy of it. Once a project gets tiresome I switch to another project for awhile. I usually have 2 or 3 project going at one time and it cuts out the boredom.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit on average 3 hours an evening and it takes me about 1 and a half weeks to knit an adult sweater


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Hm, never timed myself on a sweater or afghan but, for example, the shawl in my avatar takes about 25-30 hours. I make elbow length mittens (ala Bella from Twilight) in about 6 hours (3 hours each mitten).


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Have never timed myself as for time on a project. I depends on how much time you put in at each setting, along with how complex the pattern is.


----------



## knitnweed (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a slow knitter and only knit for an hour or less at a time before needing to rest the fingers. It can take me up to a year to do a complicated afghan (that one with a 25 row repeat and every row changed, it turned out to be a stitch by stitch job. Never again!) A sweater will probably take about a month. Have never bothered to time my work, just take the pleasure of doing it.


----------



## lbeck24 (Jan 21, 2011)

It really depends a lot on what you are knitting doesn't it? A dishcloth can take an hour or less--a blanket a month or more. And also how often you pick up the needles to work on the project.


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

Right, it's not a race but, if something exciting like a Die Hard movie is on TV I can knit very fast! Usually it takes me an evening to do 1 baby sock, a week of evenings to do a size 12 man's sock. A child or baby sweater can take 3 or 4 evenings(neck to sleeves, both sleeves, body 1 evening each)and an adult sweater can take forever! (Or it seems like it does!) If the pattern or the results really excits me I knit faster, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Compared to most of you posting I am working at a snail's pace at best! Good thing I'm not on time schedule! I'm just enjoying the journey (or so I keep telling myself!) LOL I'm still at WEEKS for a single sock not even a pair. I'm impressed with those of you who knit faster while watching an exciting movie...I get so distracted I either forget to knit or forget the movie! LOL
Okay, my mantra is "enjoy the journey, enjoy the journey, enjoy the journey".


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I like to figure time for projects. I have always done this in my life. In my business, time was everything--perfect line of work for a numbers. time counter. You know the phrase: Time is Money! 

Well knitting is a 2-sided coin for me. One on hand there is the aesthetic and energetic aspect of it, on the other is the need to design to sell and make a bit of money. One cannot get enough money for our craft to begin with so working for speed with short knitting time projects becomes challenging. 

I look at what others make and what they sell for and find, just as in my previous life, projects are simplified to the nth degree for resale. It is my conflict--producing things of quality and aesthetics w/o it taking so much time that I couldn't get anything for the work.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

Between speed & time available, socks are a BIG project for me. I don't do sweaters & afghans. I did finish a small (adult) hat in half a week, and some toys in 1-2 weeks each.


----------



## sriser (May 16, 2011)

I think the first thing you have to decide as a knitter is whether the product or the process is more important. For me it is definitely the process. I like to make things that are somewhat challanging and occupy my mind as well as my hands. As a consequence I pay no attention to how long it takes. I don't like knitting with large needles or big yarns. For me it takes as long as it takes if I am enjoying myself.


----------



## lagreen47 (Mar 24, 2011)

People are always asking me how long did that take? I have no idea as I just enjoy the project and don't keep track. Some day maybe I will try and see how long something takes to make.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I wonder if the reference to the concentration camp in WW II actually was that they'll were darning socks. Not knitting. Can't imagine people in them would have been given sharp needles.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm a very slow and inexperienced knitter, and it takes me forever to make sweaters and afghans. Does anyone know how many hours it takes a good steady knitter to produce these things?


I'm an experienced knitter, been knitting all my life and you want to know how long it takes to finish! It takes me forever now...I keep falling asleep on my knitting. Plus I have so many projects going at one time. One day they will all get finished. :roll:


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

It depends on the project. I haven't really sat down and figured how long it takes me. I often have 2 or 3 projects going at a time and might spend part of a day working on all 3 or only one project. I have found that I can knit a pair of children's socks in a couple days and takes about 4-5 days when I make myself a pair. A baby sweater I can do in about 3 days, a toddler sweater in 3-4 and adult about 5-7. It also depends whether my project is just st st or has a pattern. I knit to keep my hands busy. I can't just sit at the computer, watch tv, or ride in a car without knitting.


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm a very slow and inexperienced knitter, and it takes me forever to make sweaters and afghans. Does anyone know how many hours it takes a good steady knitter to produce these things?


I know that the afghan that I made "The Great American Aran Afghan" in the pictures section took me 2 years and I always had a goal - No matter what I would finish one square in one week. Since I was doing 2 squares the same it took me 2 weeks to do 2 squares. 
Does that help for timing?


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I have never timed myself. I think of knitting as more about the process than the timing. Some projects feel as if you knit for hours with no progress and then suddenly you are at the end. Others just work up in a short time. There are so many variables in knitting that it would be hard to figure out an average.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I am new to knitting. After several washcloths, I am starting my first sweater. It is a simple stockinette tank (or shell) for summer. I am working on the back and complete only a few rows (maybe an inch total) on a good day. At this rate, I may be done by Christmas. Poor planning, I guess. I am used to crochet, which I am much faster at. But I am determined to learn both...so I will stick with it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I read a book on the history of knitting and back when whole familys knitted for a living an adult could knit 3 socks in a day. Now there is a but there. They did not knit all of a sock. Each had their own job. Some knit the heel and some the toe and some did all of the finishing. Even little three-year-olds would be set to knitting the body or the instep of the sock. All the same they could produce 3 socks in a day for each person. That was on knitting for fun.


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> I read a book on the history of knitting and back when whole familys knitted for a living an adult could knit 3 socks in a day. Now there is a but there. They did not knit all of a sock. Each had their own job. Some knit the heel and some the toe and some did all of the finishing. Even little three-year-olds would be set to knitting the body or the instep of the sock. All the same they could produce 3 socks in a day for each person. That was on knitting for fun.


I love your socks in your pic.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

roseknit said:


> I knit on average 3 hours an evening and it takes me about 1 and a half weeks to knit an adult sweater


Ditto. That's about my experience, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So, a lot of people are telling you 'it's not a race...', but some of us DO like to knit fast, so we can get on to the next thing! Sometimes I just want to be able to wear my sweater... and start a new project. You should knit at the speed you are comfortable with, and knit what you enjoy. Experience will tell you how long things take. Every project, and every knitter, is different. I see you got a good cross-section of answers here.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Katie Largent said:


> Knitting takes forever. I am a very fast knitter, as it happens, and it still takes forever. So, you must understand that one knits for fun, not for speed. You can always find someone who knits faster than you, or more beautifully, or more intricately, whatever. It doesn't matter. Meanwhile, you can buy sweaters and socks at Sears, Macy's, K-Mart, WalMart, etc., and they are much cheaper and less time consuming than making one's own knitted articles. So we knit for the challenge, the pleasure in seeing a beautiful finished object, the satisfaction in figuring out a pattern, etc. It certainly doesn't make sense financially. Knitting is a hobby ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: this is my philosophy of knitting, that and There is No Wrong Way to Knit!!!!


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I use to finish a fisherman sweater in a week. i am so familiar with patterns there isn't much thought to it. i usually have m favorite patterns that I work into it somehow. I am making baby sweaters now ad it takes longer. i think there is less interest there. there is mo one ready for them. they are being put away for future greatgrandchildren.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm a very slow and inexperienced knitter, and it takes me forever to make sweaters and afghans. Does anyone know how many hours it takes a good steady knitter to produce these things?


I agree with others: Knitting is to enjoy but...

Re. time spent, remember that yarn and needle size makes a world of difference. You've probably seen
something like "Afghan in a Day" patterns vs. the ones I make on #7 needles. That takes a while.

There are a lot of variables so just knit and enjoy.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

I am still working so my knitting time is 1/2 hour in the morning before leaving for work and about 2 hours in the evening - I knit to relieve stress and the time it takes to make a project does not matter so much - like to finish one so I can start the next one and usually have 2 or 3 going at once. I like starting a project more then finishing tho.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah, the family that knits to together, eats together!

But I bet they were not using fingering/sock yarn. Those early socks were done in heavier worsted type weights which would go so much quicker.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am figuring it takes me about 10-12 hours to do a baby sweater but I am always tweaking the pattern, often making it up as I go. A sweater I did this winter with a lace motif in the yoke was a bear to figure out and I lost all track of time, frogging it a couple of times. But now I know what I did, so next venture in that design will go easier. The 5-hour baby sweater took me about that long, maybe a bit longer. Some fingerless gloves noted for taking 2 hours, took be a bit longer, too, but I made them longer and got a bit more detailed. So I figure that I get some good speed, but nowheres near as fast as others.

One thing that slows speed is how you handle your needles and yarn. If you watch speed knitters on youtube--and you should--it is amazing how closely controlled are their movements. I watched myself and realized that I tend to swing my wrists and yarn very wide, so am trying to retrain my neurology for better efficiency. It will also strain my hands less.


----------



## wyobttrfly (May 5, 2011)

I very rarely time my knitting as it just takes what it takes. I know the timing of a row or more is good but usually I just don't worry about it.....especially when I've nearly knitted a whole project and decide to frog!


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

I just finished a Baby Ripple afghan, and it took me one month, I can usually do a hat in a couple of nights. I like to write down on paper when I start a project and then I put down the date that I finish, that way if I want to do it again I have some idea of the time I need...


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm a very slow and inexperienced knitter, and it takes me forever to make sweaters and afghans. Does anyone know how many hours it takes a good steady knitter to produce these things?


Welcome to the wonderful world of knitting where answers are a mouse click away.

We are all inexperienced knitters when we are learning something new and it will take forever, or so it seems. I have a sweater yet to be finished...40 years old. Takes me 2 months to make a baby afghan and I just expand the washcloth pattern.

Somethings must be factored into knitting and this leads to how quickly we can knit. Yarns work differently with the different needle materials: bamboo, metal, plastic, acrylic, wood. My 90 year old mother was knitting an afghan on bamboo circulars and getting nowhere fast. I gave her Addit Turbos (metal) and she went speedily on her way.

I conducted an experiment...same yarn, 3 different bamboo brand needles (KA, Addi Natura, Crystal Palace). I am a fast knitter and the KA needles, for me, knit quickly with the stitches being loose. Addi Natura knit not as quickly. Crystal Palace needles knit the slowest and the stitches the tightest. Yet they are all bamboo needles.

Go to your local yarn shop, not a big box craft store, and play with the needles and yarns to see what works best for you and the yarns you want to use. Many of the gals on this forum love Knit Picks Harmony wood interchangeable needles. I enjoy using my KA bamboo circular needles. I do not use Clover needles.

Ask questions, Google search to your heart's content, don't be afraid to "rippit", we all do, and practice, practice, practice. You'll get there.

Happy knitting. 
:-D


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

That depends on the project. I knit/crochet and design garments mostly for children. Mittens and hats take me 1-2 days to complete. Made a set of hats, mittens, and scarves for my family (5 people)--took less than 3 months. Crocheted granny square afghans for babies and children for charity--up to a month. More detailed projects--up to 7 months. Items for babies and children take less time to knit. It also depends on the size knitting needles you use. I use size 7, 8, 9 and maybe 10. This helps to make the garment faster. Crocheting does not take as much time as knitting, again depending the garment. Crocheted a coat for my granddaugher--4 months. Of course, the more detailed the project, the longer it may take. A knitted shawl may take up to month. I knit/crochet at least 4 hrs a night--have to make myself go to bed. I very seldom miss a day not knitting/crocheting. Even just knitting/crocheting for 1 hr makes me feel like I have accomplised something. But I really don't worry about how much time it takes me to make something. I set a "schedule" for myself but don't get upset if that schedule is not met. Don't like missing my "knitting/crocheting" time though.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Becca said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a very slow and inexperienced knitter, and it takes me forever to make sweaters and afghans. Does anyone know how many hours it takes a good steady knitter to produce these things?
> ...


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

lol! Bar no interruptions, no grandkids, hubby, dogs, housework etc? It is hard to say I always have 3-4 projects going on at once. Crocheting for me is faster.


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

I sometimes knit for 6 hrs straight. I don't recommend it. Probably not great for the hands, not great for my spreading rear end either but sometimes I just can't stop. Moderation has been a problem for me in general


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Once I tried to keep a general track of time that I put into a knitting. I quickly realized if I knew how much time/energy I put into this 'knitting passion' I would quietly box it all up, put it on the curb and get on with my life.
**said with tongue-in-cheek and a


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm a very slow and inexperienced knitter, and it takes me forever to make sweaters and afghans. Does anyone know how many hours it takes a good steady knitter to produce these things?


Its not as slow as bobbin lace It took me 8 hours to make a 5" by 2" bookmark. And with knitting once you get the pattern in your head you don't have to concentrate so hard.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

omgosh bobbin lace! Now that is a lot of work!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a dear 83 year old friend that is a master bobbin lace maker. She is teaching me and, just like I tell new knitters, there are really only 2 stitches, the rest is just different combinations. That said, bobbin lace is composed of very small knots and very fine thread.

I would love to know what the quota was in the concentration camps. Much as I love to knit, doing so with a deadline or possible death hanging over my head would definitely NOT be the tension reliever it is now.

(BTW - my 6 hour sock is just a basic sock - lace patterns or knee highs would certainnly take longer....)


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I can do an adult jersey in a week but then I have been knitting for 50 years from the time I was 2

If a good movie on tv I can do a babies outfit in a night

don't worry you will speed up with practise


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I wonder if the reference to the concentration camp in WW II actually was that they'll were darning socks. Not knitting. Can't imagine people in them would have been given sharp needles.


Admittedly the camp mentioned wasn't a standard extermination camp but rather Ravensbruck, where political prisoners were locked up. The woman was Corrie Ten Boom and the lightning fast knitter her sister Betsie, Dutch women imprisoned for hiding Jewish people during the Holocaust. The book is called The Hiding Place and is fantastic!

But I digress...the socks in question were blue army issue, certainly without frills or do-dads. I too wonder how many it took per day to meet your quota...One thing for sure: you could knit a whole lot faster if your life depended on it!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

My Grandmother used to say 'if you have new yarn, knit slowly and if your yarn is recycled, knit fast and get it over with.' I can't quite imagine that they ripped things out and reused the yarn. I knit for pleasure and I don't time myself. I would suppose that if someone wanted a sweater and I knit every evening for 5 or more hours, it would still take a month, depending on the yarn and needle size. Don't speed. Enjoy the process, is my opinion. I prefer to be challenged rather than knit simple projects. I like to try new things and take my time.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I do often knit that long. I find that if I don't have a project going, I get a little crazy. And my butt spread a while back...


knittinninja said:


> I sometimes knit for 6 hrs straight. I don't recommend it. Probably not great for the hands, not great for my spreading rear end either but sometimes I just can't stop. Moderation has been a problem for me in general


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you. I love doing them.



LindaLeeHawking said:


> sockyarn said:
> 
> 
> > I read a book on the history of knitting and back when whole familys knitted for a living an adult could knit 3 socks in a day. Now there is a but there. They did not knit all of a sock. Each had their own job. Some knit the heel and some the toe and some did all of the finishing. Even little three-year-olds would be set to knitting the body or the instep of the sock. All the same they could produce 3 socks in a day for each person. That was on knitting for fun.
> ...


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I love that you have it down to 3 hours a evening, and are finished with a sweater in a week and a half. I have just set a new goal for myself, from 1 to 2 hours a day, maybe every other day, to 3 hrs a day, and I can then get started on the next project, rather than have 3 or 4 UFOS (more like 5 to 6 UFOS).


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

My grandmother used to say, "No one can tell how long it took to make, but they can see how well it was made."


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah yes...I do suffer from knitters butt. LOL Actually is making my hands stay a little more flexible. Or so I am trying to convince myself.



knittinninja said:


> I sometimes knit for 6 hrs straight. I don't recommend it. Probably not great for the hands, not great for my spreading rear end either but sometimes I just can't stop. Moderation has been a problem for me in general


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Suzie1 said:


> My grandmother used to say, "No one can tell how long it took to make, but they can see how well it was made."


Amen to that. You have a wise grandmother. :thumbup:


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

I got my knitters butt out of the house today for a little exercise. all I could think of while I walked was..."what a waste of time! I could have knitted several rows by now!" I'm way to uncoordinated to walk and knit...Maybe I should give it a try. I'm sure I'll end up in ER


----------



## lbeck24 (Jan 21, 2011)

That sounds like the beginning of an assembly line. But remember too, back then there weren't as many other distractions and things to do other than work around the house.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if that happens at least you will be able to knit! LOL Do hope you don't end up in the ER though; I could never walk and knit simultaneously cause I'm way too much a klutz! lol.



knittinninja said:


> I got my knitters butt out of the house today for a little exercise. all I could think of while I walked was..."what a waste of time! I could have knitted several rows by now!" I'm way to uncoordinated to walk and knit...Maybe I should give it a try. I'm sure I'll end up in ER


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

I read somewhere ( maybe on this site ) That some people in Denmark (or Norway) regularly knit while walking....that it is common to see walkers knitting. They said they could do it because they knitted continental style. Well...so do I but.. I'm lucky to be able to sit up straight while knitting. I can knit without looking at my hands but I don't think I could command my balance while knitting! I'm so klutzy!!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

How could you walk and knit? I probably would walk into a pole..I'm too spastic :roll:


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

I've walked into poles NOT KNITTING


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

knittinninja said:


> I've walked into poles NOT KNITTING


awww...you just made my day. :thumbup:


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I can knit a Queen-sized blanket in about 3 mos., baby blankets about 4 weeks an sweaters about 4 weeks. That's with knitting every waking hour an until around 3 a.m.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is a great question and I'm again so happy to see all the responses.. I too knit for the pleasure of it.. its therapy for me.. I love working with my hands and I have collected a nice amount of yarn because I'm drawn towards different kinds of yarn so I buy it..LOL I am having fun learning to read patterns.. with all of your help of course.. and learning to advance my skills.. its a fun, beautiful, and challenging hobby... but not near as expensive as hubbys golf hobby...lol


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

knittinninja said:


> I've walked into poles NOT KNITTING


Speaking of walking into poles - the pic you have as your avatar?? what is the bird doing? It looks like it is injured but I'm thinking it is just resting and stretching it's wings.


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

LindaLeeHawking. the bird is a great blue heron. I took the picture from my deck several weeks ago. They stand very still, sometimes on one leg and wait to spear a fish. It was a very good fisher. It stood there all morning and speared at least 3 fish. I wasn't watching it the whole time so I'm not sure....just saw him get 3. They are awesome birds. I love to watch them stalk their prey or fly. They look like prehistoric creatures in flight.


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Oh I just saw what appears to be a wing. The bird actually has a long beard on it's breast....beautiful bird.


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

knittinninja said:


> Oh I just saw what appears to be a wing. The bird actually has a long beard on it's breast....beautiful bird.


Thank you - it is very beautiful.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

knittinninja said:


> I sometimes knit for 6 hrs straight. I don't recommend it. Probably not great for the hands, not great for my spreading rear end either but sometimes I just can't stop. Moderation has been a problem for me in general


You're not alone! Alot of times, I pick up my knitting in the morning an continue (bathroom breaks an eating, only) until the wee hours of the morning. I catch about 3-6 hrs. of sleep an I'm right back at it! It's something I've always done!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was given a booklet to keep track of my projects.. I think I will start using it..it has a date started and date finished and then theres a place were I can add what ever I want so I could estimate the amount of time I worked on something...It is the "knitting picket reference" given to me by the Creative Knitting magazine.. it has tons of information but I wouldn't call it pocket size..LOL They must know we all carry totes... great question and so happy to read all the responses


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

You're not alone! Alot of times, I pick up my knitting in the morning an continue (bathroom breaks an eating, only) until the wee hours of the morning. I catch about 3-6 hrs. of sleep an I'm right back at it! It's something I've always done![/quote]

OMG! Me too. I don't require a lot of sleep. It doesn't take a greal deal of energy to sit and knit. I said 6 hours because I was too embarassed to fess up and say 16 teeehee :roll:


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

I was thinking about what y'all said about caches of yarn and knitting for long lengths of time and realized that I do the same thing. 

Especially about the cache - I have a lot and about 5 projects started that I like to go back to and finish. Which is what I'm doing right now - a beautiful cabled sweater that needs one sleeve done, so I'm doing it.

About the hours of knitting - I didn't have a project cause I had to stop my knitting and do a beading project and I noticed I was really antzy cause I didn't have anything to knit or crochet. Knitting/crocheting is my go-to creative outlet, and that's for sure.

Boy this forum is a tell-all, or true confessions. I love it. No one else would believe our truths.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's a piece from the NY Times re knitting for public places. Let's get out there with our creativity! I'm going tomdo my mail box first. LOL

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/19/fashion/creating-graffiti-with-yarn.html?_r=1


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Here's a piece from the NY Times re knitting for public places. Let's get out there with our creativity! I'm going tomdo my mail box first. LOL
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/19/fashion/creating-graffiti-with-yarn.html?_r=1


Wow that is some sexy bull. What a beautiful job he did.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i can do an adult sweater in a week and a baby set in a night if a good movie on telly but i have been knitting for years you will get quicker the more you knit and whats the hurry i knitted for my 4 children when they were little and would knit a season ahead now they have me doing the same for the grandchildren


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Here's a piece from the NY Times re knitting for public places. Let's get out there with our creativity! I'm going tomdo my mail box first. LOL
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/19/fashion/creating-graffiti-with-yarn.html?_r=1


Hey! what a great idea to use up some of our stash, :idea:


----------



## JenniferFelton (Mar 4, 2011)

I make a lot of afghans which I "design" myself...that is to say that I find a stitch I like and figure out approximately how many stitches it'll take to make it about 5' wide and 6' long on size 11 circular needles. (It's usually somewhere in the neighborhood of 160± stitches...to get the length, it usually takes the equivalent of 2 skeins of those giant Caron One Pounders.) If I work on it every day for a couple hours, I'm usually finishing up in about a month. (Of course, if I put it down to work on other projects, the afghans end up taking me somewhere near forever!) It is true, however, what others have said here...I'm not in it for speed, I'm in it for the joy of creating something. As my grandmother used to say, "There's love in every stitch!"


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I ignore the clock when I'm knitting. I'm just finishing up a baby blanket (lavender, will try an get a picture on here of it) for the girl across the parking lot who just had a baby girl last Friday.


knittinninja said:


> You're not alone! Alot of times, I pick up my knitting in the morning an continue (bathroom breaks an eating, only) until the wee hours of the morning. I catch about 3-6 hrs. of sleep an I'm right back at it! It's something I've always done!


 OMG! Me too. I don't require a lot of sleep. It doesn't take a greal deal of energy to sit and knit. I said 6 hours because I was too embarassed to fess up and say 16 teeehee :roll:[/quote]


----------

